# Commercial take of walleye petition



## theangler1987 (Feb 27, 2019)

Good morning, we have decided to put a petition together to show support for bills 4567-4569. If you could take a minute, sign the petition and show our reps how many people care about it! Thanks!

https://www.change.org/p/conservati...gn=share_petition&utm_term=petition_dashboard

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Signed!!


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Signed. Thanks theangler!


----------



## buckeye 2 (Jul 14, 2005)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Signed!!


signed and contributed


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks theangler for the heads up petition signed.


----------



## GReyenut (Nov 14, 2017)

signed and contributed


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Signed and contributed


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Signed and shared on Facebook!


----------



## cleaver (Jan 3, 2014)

signed


----------



## knotforcharter (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## justgettinstarted (Dec 31, 2016)

Signed and shared

Sent from my LML211BL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

Signed and shared!!!
THANKS to theangler1987 for putting this together!!!


----------



## Twodogs84 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lets Keep This at the top. We want thousands of signatures, it only takes a minute and you can just hit skip on the bottom. No need to share if you dont feel the need to.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Done. Back to top.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Signed


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Signed, glad someone did it. Nicely done. I offered to set this exact thing up a couple months ago and the idea was shot down for whatever reason. The one for fireworks got tens of thousands of signatures and seemed to help the "fire at will" philosophy our state had going on which thankfully got reversed. Thanks Angler!


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Signed


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rocketman (Jan 15, 2015)

signed and contributed


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Signed and shared.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Shared again. lol


----------

